# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Are you a pirate?

## Member11



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Chantellabella

That would depend on whether I was forced to say Argh at the beginning of every sentence.

How liberal are you on pirate qualifications?

----------


## CityofAngels

> 



A little off topic, but I refuse to believe this show doesn't have a laugh track like they claim.

----------


## Chantellabella

At 3am this morning, I had no idea why you were asking if I was a pirate. In the daylight, I understood what you meant. Duh!! 

But hey............I'm still willing to negotiate the argh deal also. 

I always wanted to plunder. I even have a cat who sits on my shoulder like a parrot.

----------


## Equinox

Well..sometimes when I'm sailing the high seas music and film turn up on my ship.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Well..sometimes when I'm sailing the high seas music and film turn up on my ship.



Argh!

----------


## CeCe

::

----------


## Anteros

Erm, god of pirates.... yes.  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yarr, matey.

----------


## WintersTale

Only in my nightmares.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## sanspants

Yarrr!!  :Yes:

----------


## whiteman

You can find all sorts of booty on the net which to plundar Just be carefull because the booty you see on the net may not be the same booty that shows up at your door-Aargh!!

----------


## Otherside

It took me a while to work out that you did not mean this kinda pirate  ::

----------


## Monotony

> It took me a while to work out that you did not mean this kinda pirate

----------


## whiteman

^ hahaha...so awesome!

----------


## Monotony

> ^ hahaha...so awesome!

----------


## Otherside

^Sigh...not the avengers memes again...

----------


## Monotony

> ^Sigh...not the avengers memes again...

----------


## CeCe

yes

----------


## Koalafan

Arrgggg matey!  :;):  Now hand over all of your eucalyptus leaves!  :fight: 
koala pirate.jpg

----------


## WintersTale

Not anymore. I generally go to Spotify, Netflix, or Hulu Plus for all my entertainment.

----------


## onawheel

I thought you meant an actual pirate so I clicked no with aplomb. I'm most definitely not a _pirate_ this is for sure. >_>

----------

